# Picking an Illinois Breeder



## jackpec1 (Jan 16, 2012)

I live in Springfield, Illinois and will be ready for a puppy in May. I was going to purchase a puppy from a breeder in Kansas, but I want to see if there is a responsible breeder closer to home. The lady I was going to buy from, and part of the reason she was my top choice, begins non show prices at $450. 

Does anyone know of any similar breeders in Illinois?
Thanks


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

A responsibly bred GSD usually is around $1000+. It also depends on your plans for the dog. Just an active family companion? Do you want to get involved in a sport? Knowing some details about your desires for the dog will allow us to offer more results. What is your experience with shepherds? Are you aware there are a few different lines?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Lots of Illinois breeders - Geistwasser, Huerta Hof, Mittelwest, My Body Guard...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

If you have found a breeder in Kansas who will sell you a puppy out of health/hip/elbow certified, temperament tested and titled dogs for $450 dollars you should probably go for it. You're probably not going to find another one.


----------



## jackpec1 (Jan 16, 2012)

my family and I have never owned a GS. We prefer a smaller female with a laid back, low drive temperment. The dog will be a pet/companion only. We would like a short, stock coat, black and tan with a regular size saddle. Obviously, we would hope the puppy is healthy in terms of hips.

THanks


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would check with your area rescues...the perfect dog for you may be waiting! You'd have all that already proven with an older pup, especially in your price range.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

The people on this board will only recommend quality breeders. Reputable breeders will charge $1000+ for a dog. This is for a pup with parents that have been xrayed for hips/elbows, titled/rated parents and good temperaments. Try this link to help you decide on a breeder: 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

jackpec1 said:


> my family and I have never owned a GS. We prefer a smaller female with a laid back, low drive temperment. The dog will be a pet/companion only. We would like a short, stock coat, black and tan with a regular size saddle. Obviously, we would hope the puppy is healthy in terms of hips.
> 
> THanks



Well, considering how prevalent some health issues are with this breed you should really do a lot more than hope. Breeding dogs should be hip and elbow certified, at minimum (or at least show a pedigree with a history of good joints). Lots of breeders also check eyes, heart, thyroid, DM....


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

What do you mean by laid back and low drive? Those are not supposed to be traits of the GSD. They are very energetic dogs.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

I paid right at 1500 for my girl. Worth every penny. If you want to pay less i would look into a rescue. Or adopt from a shelter. But i personally would not pay 450 on a breeder unless it was my prior breeder giving me one heck of a deal


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

I would look into Huerta Hof Kennels. Robin is a member here. She is a very honest, up front, caring person. Her and her husband breed amazing dogs with great temperaments. Her prices are higher than what you are looking for, But I would rather pay more to know that you have a reputable breeder backing you up. It is true that a GSD should not have low drives and be laid back, but every dog has their own personality. Robin would be honest with you and let you know if any puppy she produces would be a good fit for your family. Her dogs would be black/red or black/tan since they are WGSL's. Also, with any reputable breeder, you may need to wait for the right litter. It isn't like getting a "pet quality dog" when you just open the paper any say "Iny Miny Miny Mo". A lot of thought goes into litters, and they aren't popping out new litters every week. Plus alot of them have waiting lists. Right now I would find the breeder you want to go with, and see what they have planned. Good luck with your search!


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Or Jane has a good point too. Some great dogs in rescues, and if they are older you would know what their temperament is!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

You can contact Anita Clouse at [email protected] .com. She is locted just outside of Springfield, IL.


----------



## jackpec1 (Jan 16, 2012)

*thanks*

thank you all for your replys. Your insight is very helpful.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I just saw this beauty on facebook...though her color and size aren't what you are looking for
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | White German Shepherd | Green Bay, WI | Sheva


----------

